# JD L110 quit



## SkiSmuggs (Feb 10, 2017)

My 12 year old JD L110 may have bit the dust. Acted like it ran out of gas, started sputtering and losing power, then finally quit. Since I had 2/3 tank, I was't out. Checked the oil and it was down to the add mark, so I topped it off thinking it may have a low oil cutoff. It cranked and sputtered for a while, then quit again. and wouldn't start. Since fuel seemed to be the main symptom, I ran to NAPA and got a fuel filter, hoping the original was clogged. Pulled the output end first and it squirted a stream of gas. Changed it anyway. Tried to crank again and acted like the battery was low, so I connected my Jump Start. This time it cranked about 1/4 turn and clack! Uh, oh! Tried about 5 times every few minutes and clack! I don't think this is good. Could it have seized because the oil was a little low? If so, is it worth a new engine at that age or will the transmission go next? I've got 523 hours on it. Seems I remember my Toro trans going out around 500 hours and $3K to replace which didn't happen as I got the JD for $1600 new.
Edit: New Info. After trying once again to start with the same results, I smelled gas and looked at the carb side of the engine and there is a steady drip from the bottom of the carburetor. It has what looks to be a sensor or solenoid on the bottom with wires and gas is dripping off that.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

it almost sounds like the engine is flooded and hydralocked from too much fuel in the cylinder.

the solenoid under the carb is a shutoff for the fuel supply when the key is turned to off, It is too keep the engine from backfiring if I remember correctly. It could be bad, or you could have a bad float in the carb..


----------



## pYLON1357 (Dec 2, 2016)

For what my opinion may be worth, Willys I think is bang on with this issue. Hydro locked due to fuel leaking into the cylinder. Replace the leaking shut off valve, remove the spark plug and turn engine over by hand. Replace the oil (likely fuel contaminated and lubrication properties compromised)


----------



## SkiSmuggs (Feb 10, 2017)

Well the shop said the carb looked good, but it was missing badly when they started it. A little research showed a broken woodruff key. The hydro lock was a good guess as that probably happened when the carb flooded during my start up attempts. They said a broken woodruff key was unusual on a deck mower because the belt drive tended to protect it, unlike a push mower with direct drive. Woodruff key replaced and all is good.


----------

